# Columbia Facebook page



## ColumbiaTechSupport

Columbia Taping Tools has created a Facebook page to keep you up to date on our new tools, tool updates and events. If you are on Facebook take a look, there will be posts coming soon.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> To serve you better Columbia Taping Tools has created a Facebook page to keep you up to date on our new tools, tool updates and events. If you are on Facebook take a look, there will be posts coming soon.


and he works all hours too! 2 am Sunday morning. Good on you.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

better odds of the wife not catching you watching the [email protected]:jester:


----------



## Hammy

Dear Tech Support,

How do I find jobs in my area?

Thank you,
Hammy


----------



## Mudstar

lockup the forum


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

Here's the link,
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Columbia-Taping-Tools/136562456385955


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Here's the link,
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Columbia-Taping-Tools/136562456385955


Gee guys, I understand that the NEW generation is in love with facebook, but the old dinosaurs like me, don't have a clue!!!!

Facebook is problly a good thing for you'll to get hooked up with, but if you want opinions from folks that have years of experience,, I tell my kids" I am never going to use facebook, it takes way longer to access than email" ,,,, So my point is, If I am not going to facebook with my kids, chances of me facebooking with you guys,,, is slim to none. 

Again, JMO as an old sckool, hard-arse drywaller.


----------



## DSJOHN

I,m with you Capt,,,,aint ever happening,,probably some old honeys will find me and my 30 year marriage will be doomed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

DSJOHN said:


> I,m with you Capt,,,,aint ever happening,,probably some old honeys will find me and my 30 year marriage will be doomed!!!!!!!!


I hear ya,,, here's a funny one that they might like to put on their facebook page.

Yesterday, I was taping a house with a guy that finishes but never run tools before. Okay, I was taping along and I got to a window where the hangers had screwed up a butt and had another short butt 10" away under the window. It also had a busted place that had to have a small piece of tape before the butt was run. I was concentrating on this when the tube frooze up (columbia). I said "^%&$*" and stuck the tube head first in a bucket of water and went and got my DM tube. ,,,,,,,

Well, it hadn't been cleaned out properly and mud was stuck under the inlet valve, so I stuck it head fisrt in the water next to the COL. I knew what was wrong with the DM. 

So My helper says"what we gonna do now?" I said, well I got to clean the COL to see what's hanging it up. So he grabs it and takes off running to the water hose. He's freaking cause we got two tubes down,,lol. He hoses it abit and I walk over and grab it and stick the hose down the throat,(I got a heck of a hose nozzle, designed just for this). After blasting it I said "aw SH*T", he says "what?",,, I guess he was expecting the worst,,,,,,

Well,,,,,

AHH,,,,

I said, "you see this pin with the cable wrapped around it? " he said "yeah, did you brake the cable",,,, I said,,,,,

No man, its out of mud !!!!!!!!!! 


I know that I am getting too old, when I do some dumb sh*t like that !!!!!!


----------



## rhardman

*Columbia's a great company...*

Yea, the whole "social media" seems to be the latest PR effort that is very questionable as far as providing anything valuable. It's an inexpensive billboard so more and more companies are trying it. We did all that and will probably do more but in the short term it turns out to be sales people talking to other sales people trying to drum up business for themselves. Very few dollars are realized for the amount of time that goes into it. Seems nobody wants to get away from their desk. Making money (expecially for mfrs and suppliers) has to be done face to face. For "in your eye" feedback, nothing beats DWT! :thumbup: Most companies don't want that though.

On a personal level, Facebook is great for keeping in touch with family and friends. 

That's been our experience anyway...:thumbsup:


_(...being totally respectful to Columbia...they've done a great job getting to where they are today! :yes_


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

Your thoughts on the page are completely understandable, it's not for everyone. For us it's a quick and easy way to get new products/updates introduced into the market and communicate with our customers. 

We're are always looking for ways to get feedback, that's the best way to improve on our tools.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

rhardman said:


> Yea, the whole "social media" seems to be the latest PR effort that is very questionable as far as providing anything valuable. It's an inexpensive billboard so more and more companies are trying it. We did all that and will probably do more but in the short term it turns out to be sales people talking to other sales people trying to drum up business for themselves. Very few dollars are realized for the amount of time that goes into it. Seems nobody wants to get away from their desk. Making money (expecially for mfrs and suppliers) has to be done face to face. For "in your eye" feedback, nothing beats DWT! :thumbup: Most companies don't want that though.
> 
> On a personal level, Facebook is great for keeping in touch with family and friends.
> 
> That's been our experience anyway...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> _(...being totally respectful to Columbia...they've done a great job getting to where they are today! :yes_


And yes face to face communication is the best way. I've spent years with my family driving jobsite to jobsite promoting our tools all over North America, that what Columbia was built on an we still hold those values today.


----------



## rhardman

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> And yes face to face communication is the best way. I've spent years with my family driving jobsite to jobsite promoting our tools all over North America, that what Columbia was built on an we still hold those values today.


I remember the first time I heard about you guys...

I was at the Tigard store of Knez Bldg Materials in Oregon (late 70's or early 80's) and they opened up a notebook with typed pages with your pricing. You've come a long way! Since then I met someone that worked with you in the early days. You've always had the reputation of very good people. 

Personally, from a quality of person standpoint, I hold you and Drywall Master at the top of any list. Certainly, you're both much more oriented to the contractors needs than any of the other mfrs out there.

Good luck and best regards...:thumbup:


----------



## D's

Here's my experience with some of the manufacturers of my tools,

Tapetech... can't even find a phone number on they're website

Northstar... here's the number of our repair center

Columbia... hold on while I transfer you to the guy who designed that tool..

Fantastic!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

D's said:


> Here's my experience with some of the manufacturers of my tools,
> 
> Tapetech... can't even find a phone number on they're website
> 
> Northstar... here's the number of our repair center
> 
> Columbia... hold on while I transfer you to the guy who designed that tool..
> 
> Fantastic!


I agree 100% Columbia tools will actully run you down to fix their stuff,,,,, thats refreshing!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282

You guys are just trying to make me spend more money!!! But I already have Tape Tech, Blue Line and Tape Worm. Sounds like I'm gonna need to get Columbia. :yes:


----------



## DSJOHN

Tim if you are wanting to spend some money burning a hole in your pocket I have an Apla-Tech system for sale!!!!!


----------



## Ames Tools

D's said:


> Here's my experience with some of the manufacturers of my tools,
> 
> Tapetech... can't even find a phone number on they're website
> 
> Northstar... here's the number of our repair center
> 
> Columbia... hold on while I transfer you to the guy who designed that tool..
> 
> Fantastic!


Hello All, 

I just joined the forums. A lot of interesting subjects and it is great to read your ideas, opinions and experiences in the drywall business. I am very pleased to meet you all.

My name is Hakan and I am the Coquitlam BC. rental station manager for Ames Drywall Tools which serves the entire BC region and Yukon Territory.

My utmost respect for every drywall finisher, contractor and manufacturer as it takes a lot of hard work and sacrifice to be successfull in what you do. 

As a quick response to D's' post: Here is the contact page address on our TapeTech website for his reference: http://tapetech.com/Contact-US.aspx

I look forward to reading more of your post in these forums. And if you ever decide to rent one of the best tools in the industry you can find a location near you on our website: www.amestools.com. Sometimes it just gives you a peace of mind knowing that you don't have to worry about your tools breaking down on the job and you spending time and money to get them back at work. Please keep in mind that Ames also have a tool trade in program for rental credit for your working or not working tools.

All the best for now and take care.


----------



## Tim0282

DSJohn, I forgot to mention Apla Tech. That set has been drawing dust for a long time. It is my least favorite of all.


----------



## rhardman

*Danger: Nuclear Rant About To Occur...*

*"I am the Coquitlam BC. rental station manager for Ames Drywall Tools which serves the entire BC region and Yukon Territory."*

Ames, get your A$$ off of Columbia's thread. Have the decency to at least start your own. How a $300,000,000.00 company can screw itself into the ground is beyond the belief of any serious business person.

I have the utmost respect for the Ames brothers, even Bliss & Laughlin in its early days (know who they are?). But the corporation doesn't have the intention to support the end customer as you are showing by your new hose fed taping system. You have the reputation for profits first, profits second and profits third. With your financial reserves you could have long ago made better systems to give the contractors a safer system to use (I know about your court cases/ http://www.ca8.uscourts.gov/opndir/99/06/982324P.pdf) or at least charged lower rental rates.

Columbia and the other mfrs picked up the ball when you guys refused to.* If you ever cared about the contractor you would have offered the tools for sale, lease or rental beginning in September 1962 when you bought the rights from Belmont Manufacturing (Robert and Stan) for $5.2 million. Instead, you chose to bleed the industry dry for as long as you could. It wasn't until 1977 that the other mfrs like Columbia were able to serve the drywall contractor by offering the tools for sale.

KMA Ames! 

Also, your statement,* "My utmost respect for every drywall finisher, contractor and manufacturer as it takes a lot of hard work and sacrifice to be successfull in what you do."* admits you are not a tradesman so other than sales puke, what do you have to offer these guys? 

Do you know what a *"Drywall Screw"* is? I hear it's the name for your new marketing plan as you crawl out of bankruptcy.

Rick
*And don't insult my intelligence by talking about Tape Tech. They were taking away your market so you bought them and shelved their proactive support to the contractors.


SOMEONE NEEDED TO SAY IT! :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282

Wowzer Rickster!!
This is getting interesting! :yes:


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

I'm in Rick's camp. Columbia is sporting enough to set up a thread on DWT and show some interest in us (DM monitors DWT--they've proactively contacted me with support based on my posts in other threads, but I digress).

Ames in a way plays the same role as a the big drug companies, they kept prices high as long as they could, bought out competition, and now that their competition has a clever idea, they're on it like a fly on $hit.


----------



## Mudstar

Well Rick,

Your statement "How a $300,000,000.00 company can screw itself into the ground is beyond the belief of any serious business person" which I see as a way of rooting something into something solid, is an oxymoron based on your "nuclear rant" .

I will say if you ever worked for any length of time with a taper you would know that most, not just tapetech, are of the same weight and ergonomics. 

Also any one smart enough knows if you push to hard not knowing ones limits and abilities can lead to injury, that's inevitable. Maybe because of numbness due too alcohol or any type of drug would account for that, just saying and I have known people that have had similar injuries, that, have been on alcohol or a drug pharmaceutical and illegal when working with this tools. 

So by bringing into this thread your "nuclear rant" about this court case in irrelevant fact of injuries cased by this tools but your statement "Ames, get your A$$ off of Columbia's thread. Have the decency to at least start your own." is well stated and in context of the thread that began 

I'm not affiliated or use tapetech tools but do know that they must be pretty much the same as the rest 

Then there's _Columbia_.....!

:whistling2:


----------



## rhardman

*It's about the quality of Columbia vs a blood sucking pirate...*

I'll end my rant with this...
My friend, I think you missed my point or maybe I didn't say it properly.

In my opinion, Ames has never been for the contractor. My dad was offered a demonstrator/sales position for them in the 60's because he was so good with the Bazooka in the Bay Area where they started. I know the tube and I know it's advantages. It's a good product.

Columbia, DM and the other mfrs are doing a great job with a proven technology that the contractor wants. They have innovated, created new ideas and functions for the tools (which I said I appreciated Bob and Stan Ames for) and made them better for the contractor in almost every conceivable way.

Ames had the money to do all of this. They could have solicited new ideas from the industry and implemented them into the designs. Instead they provide the same tool they have for years without any real innovation. Their new mud pump is cute, but more a marketing gimmick than anything else. Why would they offer a retail price of nearly $1000.00 for it when they're buying all their parts from China? Their cost is pennies compared to the retail. They don't really want to sell the new pump which is why they price them so high. It was made to create marketing buzz. They just want to say that they are innovative. In the 70's I spoke with an industry leader that told me their cost on a bazooka was under $100.00. They rent it forever so I don't have any sympathy for these tyrants. 

Did you see the arrogance in the Ames comments above stepping on Columbia's thread? It's in their DNA to believe they are superior to the rest of the industry.

I'm done now, this is Columbia's playground and I hope I have conveyed the proper respect to them and the other "for sale" automatic manufacturers. They are for the contractor. As opposed to Goliath who bends their customer over demanding monthly rentals as the only option between 1962 and...well I guess they still do...

Ames can do anything they want. I doubt any of them have ever taped a seam so they will never understand how their customer thinks or what they need to do.

Rick


----------



## Mudstar

rhardman said:


> this is Columbia's playground
> Rick



that was my point

Columbia 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

rhardman said:


> *"I am the Coquitlam BC. rental station manager for Ames Drywall Tools which serves the entire BC region and Yukon Territory."*
> 
> Ames, get your A$$ off of Columbia's thread. Have the decency to at least start your own. How a $300,000,000.00 company can screw itself into the ground is beyond the belief of any serious business person.
> 
> I have the utmost respect for the Ames brothers, even Bliss & Laughlin in its early days (know who they are?). But the corporation doesn't have the intention to support the end customer as you are showing by your new hose fed taping system. You have the reputation for profits first, profits second and profits third. With your financial reserves you could have long ago made better systems to give the contractors a safer system to use (I know about your court cases/ http://www.ca8.uscourts.gov/opndir/99/06/982324P.pdf) or at least charged lower rental rates.
> 
> Columbia and the other mfrs picked up the ball when you guys refused to.* If you ever cared about the contractor you would have offered the tools for sale, lease or rental beginning in September 1962 when you bought the rights from Belmont Manufacturing (Robert and Stan) for $5.2 million. Instead, you chose to bleed the industry dry for as long as you could. It wasn't until 1977 that the other mfrs like Columbia were able to serve the drywall contractor by offering the tools for sale.
> 
> KMA Ames!
> 
> Also, your statement,* "My utmost respect for every drywall finisher, contractor and manufacturer as it takes a lot of hard work and sacrifice to be successfull in what you do."* admits you are not a tradesman so other than sales puke, what do you have to offer these guys?
> 
> Do you know what a *"Drywall Screw"* is? I hear it's the name for your new marketing plan as you crawl out of bankruptcy.
> 
> Rick
> *And don't insult my intelligence by talking about Tape Tech. They were taking away your market so you bought them and shelved their proactive support to the contractors.
> 
> 
> SOMEONE NEEDED TO SAY IT! :thumbup:


Thanks for typing that, you saved me a bunch of time


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

I bought a columbis 3 1/2" anglehead (from all-wall). Used it for near three years. It started giving me a problem. I ordered parts to re-build it, it got worse. I called all-wall, they keep a record of all your transactions and do ALL they can for you. They called Columbia for me, then Columbia called me. The anglehead I had was a factory defect (all-wall told me so). Columbia payed the shipping both ways and re-built it for me AT NO COST. They then called me to make sure it was right,,, and it was two years out of warranty.

In comparison, I have a Graco Mark IV that has a defect part on it (the chrome plateing is flaking off and screwing up the pump), their response was,,, ITS OUT OF WARRANTY,WE CAN"T HELP YOU

See a differance here??? 

Try sending an e-mail to TT,,, HAH Once you by a TT, you are on your own.

See a differance here?

If you own ANYTHING but a columbia, you'd better buy it from all-wall or Al's taping tools, cause the manufacter don't know you.

TT won't even let all-wall fix their stuff, so if you buy a TT from all-wall, you have to send it back to all-wall, they have to send it to TT then TT sends it back to All-Wall, then they send it back to you, a month to get it fixed. Columbia fixed my anglehead and had it back to me in under a week at no exspense.

Your right,, Ames, get the F off this thread, you suck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim0282

So Capt., 
I take it you didn't go to WalMart this afternoon and buy a Tape Tech set.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Tim0282 said:


> So Capt.,
> I take it you didn't go to WalMart this afternoon and buy a Tape Tech set.


Well actually I tried too, but alas, it was on back-order


----------



## Tim0282

Not too surprising...


----------



## taper71

Well I have heard a few contractors around here that say they only own Tape tech tools because when they break down they rent ames 'tools to swap out the parts. I really am not sure on how true that is or even if the parts are interchangeable but ,I am not familliar with either brands because all my tools are Columbia ( and always have been )minus the north star box handle, and apla tech cannon ( for angles) . I have had my new set for over 5 years and my angle heads get sent into Columbia for repairs every time they wear down and always come back perfect. I have no problems with Columbia tools and really hope they don t go bankrupt because there tools last and I dont need to replace them every 6 months or a year like some others manufacturers out there who rape us for our hard earned money. Again I am not saying this from my own personal experience, just from what other contractors have told me of the other companies because Columbia always has treated me good so they will always continue to get my buisness.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

taper71 said:


> Well I have heard a few contractors around here that say they only own Tape tech tools because when they break down they rent ames 'tools to swap out the parts. I really am not sure on how true that is or even if the parts are interchangeable but ,I am not familliar with either brands because all my tools are Columbia ( and always have been )minus the north star box handle, and apla tech cannon ( for angles) . I have had my new set for over 5 years and my angle heads get sent into Columbia for repairs every time they wear down and always come back perfect. I have no problems with Columbia tools and really hope they don t go bankrupt because there tools last and I dont need to replace them every 6 months or a year like some others manufacturers out there who rape us for our hard earned money. Again I am not saying this from my own personal experience, just from what other contractors have told me of the other companies because Columbia always has treated me good so they will always continue to get my buisness.


Thanks Taper71 glad to here you and all the others on this thread have enjoyed their experience dealing with us, we work hard to ensure that our customers are treated with respect. 

Don't worry about us going bankrupt or selling out, I assure you that will never happen.


----------



## Tim0282

You guys are making me feel left out not having Columbia! I know what my next purchase is going to be.


----------



## Orygun

taper71's observation was probably refering to the wear parts, cables, shoes,seals and blades. These parts are interchangeable with Columbia as well. 

I've used all brands of tools. BTE too. There is little difference between manufacturers than price and service.Premiere and BTE being a design exception. My own set consists of Tapetech, Premiere, Tapeworm, Columbia, a short red pump of unknown manu., BTE, Drywall Master and some of my own design. 

IMHO- A true 'journeyman' can use any tool, bead, tape, knife, mud, application method, in any environment and get universally acceptable results. 

It's what "we" do.

It comes down to SERVICE.

Heard some good things bout those Columbia guys off DWT. Hope they don't get too big for their britches.


----------



## Orygun

Sorry mistype.


----------



## walltools

DSJOHN said:


> I,m with you Capt,,,,aint ever happening,,probably some old honeys will find me and my 30 year marriage will be doomed!!!!!!!!


LOL!  Too funny. That's the truth though. You have to block those friend requests.


----------



## walltools

Tim0282 said:


> You guys are making me feel left out not having Columbia! I know what my next purchase is going to be.


We have had tremendous success with Columbia Taping Tools. Our customers are loyal and love the brand, and we know that we can count on Columbia to keep them that way. Go Columbia! www.walltools.com


----------



## Tim0282

I should have said my next purchase would be a set of Columbia tools from WallTools! Just came back from looking at your sight. Kinda need to order a new PC 7800, too. I have three that are between eight and twelve years old. They aren't as dustless as they used to be... Still great sanders, though.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Tim0282 said:


> I should have said my next purchase would be a set of Columbia tools from WallTools! Just came back from looking at your sight. Kinda need to order a new PC 7800, too. I have three that are between eight and twelve years old. They aren't as dustless as they used to be... Still great sanders, though.


Funny thing bout them,,, I have three, one bought in 1997, and ya know, it has the least amount of repair than the newer ones. It had a "hose" that was acutully greenfield conduit, covered in heat-shrink. It went out in 2004 and I had to replace it with the newer rubber one they use now. Out of the three I have the old one still has all the original parts (cept that hose and of course bushings) While I have spent way more on the newer ones. The new ones will cost ya a cable and hose per-year. The old one (97) still has the original cable in it. Go figure. 

On a side note, if your motor goes out, its 150 bucks to replace,,, UNLESS you buy a porta-cable screwgun for 89.00 , take the nose and handle off it, LOL, it will sit right down into the mounts.:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Columbia Taping Tools has created a Facebook page to keep you up to date on our new tools, tool updates and events. If you are on Facebook take a look, there will be posts coming soon.


About your new 6' taper on Facebook: Compared to your traditional length taper, how well does it handle when it comes to lower stuff, like say 4' high horizontal flats and 8' high ceilings?

I imagine it's also carrying more mud in the tube than your traditional one(?) If so, how much further can you go with it than with your existing taper? ~1/5 further? Or ......?


----------



## Scott_w

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I
> 
> Try sending an e-mail to TT,,, HAH Once you by a TT, you are on your own.
> 
> See a differance here?


My dealings with TT were far different. As I had posted in my other thread about the tools I bought, all were used off ebay. 8-10-12 boxes, taper, corner roller and mudrunner.

I emailed TT to see what they had as far as literature on the tools and training videos. I was actually called right back and the guy ran through things on the phone. He spent 30-40 mins with me and then offered to send me some videos and a file with instructions. All of it arrived quickly as promised. It also included a business card and a thank you card for purchasing their product, even if it was used. The guy made it quite clear, new or used they would help me with whatever I needed. He answered all emails quickly and thoroughly.

I am not affiliated, and am new to using auto tools. So my opinion is as unbiased as it gets! :yes:

I also have an old columbia head and it works great!

scott


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

JustMe said:


> About your new 6' taper on Facebook: Compared to your traditional length taper, how well does it handle when it comes to lower stuff, like say 4' high horizontal flats and 8' high ceilings?
> 
> I imagine it's also carrying more mud in the tube than your traditional one(?) If so, how much further can you go with it than with your existing taper? ~1/5 further? Or ......?


It wouldn't handle very well for the low ceilings as it's only 2' from the ground, it's meant for high ceilings so that you don't need to use stilts. It runs exactly the same as the 4' Taper it is just 2' longer. 

As for the amount of more mud, it can hold 1/3 more than the 4' but most people don't fill it all the way because of the weight but if the weight isn't a problem it can run a third further.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

like the look of your extend-able box handle,smart idea,can you adjust the tension on the handle,north star you could not at 1st(had to buy a kit) noticed the handle sits 2" higher,have you tried it yet
what's the price in Canadian and American dollars
here's link ( if I'm allowed)
http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/extendible-handles.php


----------



## JustMe

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> It wouldn't handle very well for the low ceilings as it's only 2' from the ground, it's meant for high ceilings so that you don't need to use stilts. It runs exactly the same as the 4' Taper it is just 2' longer.
> 
> As for the amount of more mud, it can hold 1/3 more than the 4' but most people don't fill it all the way because of the weight but if the weight isn't a problem it can run a third further.


Thanks for that. Kind of thought it would be the case, but just checking to make sure.

So if reach is the main issue being targeted with your 6', any thoughts about making something available for your 4' like TapeTech's 2' taper extension? http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Automatic-Tapers/TapeTech-Taper-Extension

Do you know if TapeTech's extension would work with your older and newer 4' tapers? Even if it took a bit of modifying?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

just me
Columbia wont like me but.....you can make a bazooka extension out of abs pipe,if you think about it it's easy to do,2 sizes of pipe,one piece of dole,4 eye hooks,one string that ties to the cutter,if i can figure out how to upload a pic ,i will,if you want
saves you 300 or 400 bucks


----------



## taper71

Im with Justme. I m 5'8 and these 9'main floors are a we bit too high for me to comfortably use the normal bazooka, and I am not about to buy the 6' taper when an extension would do nicely. 
2buckcanuck ...that would be cool if you could upload pics.


----------



## JustMe

Thanks, 2buck. If you can, yes to the pics. Maybe they'll even give Columbia &/or Rick Hardman some ideas(?) Cheaper ideas, I mean.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Scott_w said:


> My dealings with TT were far different. As I had posted in my other thread about the tools I bought, all were used off ebay. 8-10-12 boxes, taper, corner roller and mudrunner.
> 
> I emailed TT to see what they had as far as literature on the tools and training videos. I was actually called right back and the guy ran through things on the phone. He spent 30-40 mins with me and then offered to send me some videos and a file with instructions. All of it arrived quickly as promised. It also included a business card and a thank you card for purchasing their product, even if it was used. The guy made it quite clear, new or used they would help me with whatever I needed. He answered all emails quickly and thoroughly.
> 
> I am not affiliated, and am new to using auto tools. So my opinion is as unbiased as it gets! :yes:
> 
> I also have an old columbia head and it works great!
> 
> scott


Scott, I have a thread on the TT mudrunner, with improvements that make it work as it should. The ONLY reason for that thread is that TT has no competition for the mudrunner,,, till they do, it will never work as it should unless YOU modify it. They could care leass, since COL or anyone else offers no Competition,, they are not gonna fix it.

And again, I would like to say that EVERYTIME I have sent them an e-mail,,, the response I got was,,,,





,,, Oh yeah, that wasn't a reply was it ????


----------



## 2buckcanuck

ok ,but 1st i half to find it,in my messy garage,i dont use it no more,most guy's who have used them say it makes the bazooka FEEL real heavy,and it does,I just used it for a while on real high stuff,will see if i can get kid who works with me to take picks with his cell phone.
to help you with 9 ft stuff,my shoulders are going so I use a milk crate to start my angle tapes,you dont need a milk crate at the end of your run to cut,just when you start the tape,you get good at kicking the crates around.I'm 6 ft,kid that works with me 5-7 ft,he dose not use crate at start,but near the end of the day he does.yeah there's stilts but who wants to wear those 24/7 if you don't half to
was going to make a short extension for 9 ft,but hey,milk crate gets you one foot higher,and bazooka still 4 ft,it works


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

2buckcanuck said:


> like the look of your extend-able box handle,smart idea,can you adjust the tension on the handle,north star you could not at 1st(had to buy a kit) noticed the handle sits 2" higher,have you tried it yet
> what's the price in Canadian and American dollars
> here's link ( if I'm allowed)
> http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/extendible-handles.php


That is a link to our old style handle, the new one will have the 180 grip style head on it and is being launched in October. The brake tension is adjustable and the handle can also adjust length while the brake tension is applied so that you don't have to lose your grip to adjust the length.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

JustMe said:


> Thanks for that. Kind of thought it would be the case, but just checking to make sure.
> 
> So if reach is the main issue being targeted with your 6', any thoughts about making something available for your 4' like TapeTech's 2' taper extension? http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Automatic-Tapers/TapeTech-Taper-Extension
> 
> Do you know if TapeTech's extension would work with your older and newer 4' tapers? Even if it took a bit of modifying?


We have looked at making a Taper extension but haven't gotten around to it yet but would be welcome to ideas on how to improve on the current model. I think the TapeTech one could be applied to ours but you might have to make a couple of new hole locations.


----------



## taper71

I use a crate to start off with too, but I got to hold that bazooka arms straight over the head and on my toes to keep it in the angle nice, and let me tell you I am not getting any younger and my bazooka seems to be getting heavier lol. I use stilts on any thing 10' and up but with a 1' extension I d feel like Im 22 again lol. It would save me alot of strain on the bod thats for sure.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

lol ,will try to find it tomorrow,good thing is with the a.b.s pipe you can make it any length you want,one pipe is same width as bazooka, another pipe(8" or so )fits inside that one and slips inside the bazooka,stick runs from trigger to thing to push finger wheel out,but you do half to pull a wire/string to cut tape.
and I'm not a mechanical type guy at all,just looked at one in a store ,and said man I could make one of these their so simple,so I did....will try to post tomorrow


----------



## JustMe

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> We have looked at making a Taper extension but haven't gotten around to it yet but would be welcome to ideas on how to improve on the current model. I think the TapeTech one could be applied to ours but you might have to make a couple of new hole locations.


From the comments being made, maybe something like a telescoping style of extension, so operators could adjust the length to best suit a given situation?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mudstar

JustMe said:


> From the comments being made, maybe something like a telescoping style of extension, so operators could adjust the length to best suit a given situation?
> 
> Thanks for the info.


I assume you never used a taper

I suggest learning the regular one first


----------



## walltools

D's said:


> Here's my experience with some of the manufacturers of my tools,
> 
> Tapetech... can't even find a phone number on they're website
> 
> Northstar... here's the number of our repair center
> 
> Columbia... hold on while I transfer you to the guy who designed that tool..
> 
> Fantastic!


:thumbup:


----------



## taper71

If you are looking for suggestions on improving your taper. I believe Cap't said it. Give us adjustable mud flow. I ve almost bought the aplatech taper for that reason alone and dipping my roller in mud to add to the spots I need it can become messy.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

*Columbia Anglehead Repair Video's*

I have posted the first two Anglehead repair video's to the Facebook Page and will be posting them to youtube. I am working on the rest of the Anglehead repair video's and should have them posted in the next few days.

You don't have to be a member of Facebook to check them out:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Columbia-Taping-Tools/136562456385955


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I have posted the first two Anglehead repair video's to the Facebook Page and will be posting them to youtube. I am working on the rest of the Anglehead repair video's and should have them posted in the next few days.
> 
> You don't have to be a member of Facebook to check them out:
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Columbia-Taping-Tools/136562456385955


Thats absolutely the "Duck's nuts". Thanks guys. Never thought about squaring the frames before,,,, duh????

Waiting for the next one,,, with baited breath,,,,lol


----------



## taper71

I tried squaring the frames last year on one of my sets and I broke the weld. Sent it in to columbia for them to replace it and fix it, but that vid will temp me to give it another go. I am patiently waiting on how to adjust the blades for mud flow video. Awsome job Columbia


----------



## 2buckcanuck

taper71,justme.columbia
I cant find damn extension i made,but can try to make you drawing on windows paint to show you how to make one,plus labourer has nothing to attach mem card to pc to upload pics if I had it.sounds like what you could use a mini extension (hint Columbia)like 6 or 8 inches,maybe 10",just so people under 6 ft tall and under, can run 9 ft with ease,any thing longer than that is a real chore to run,makes the tube feel like it's a hundred pounds more heavy.could be a small market in a mini extension tube.
and very excellent videos Columbia,man did I learn something new with the squaring thing.


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> taper71,justme.columbia
> I cant find damn extension i made,but can try to make you drawing on windows paint to show you how to make one,plus labourer has nothing to attach mem card to pc to upload pics if I had it.sounds like what you could use a mini extension (hint Columbia)like 6 or 8 inches,maybe 10",just so people under 6 ft tall and under, can run 9 ft with ease,any thing longer than that is a real chore to run,makes the tube feel like it's a hundred pounds more heavy.could be a small market in a mini extension tube.


Thanks again for your efforts, 2buck. They are appreciated.

If you can without too much trouble, a drawing would be nice. But if nothing else, your verbal description gives a pretty decent idea of what you did.

An extension for the commercial work I've mostly done till now definitely could be useful at times.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

I've posted part 3 and part 4 of the Columbia Anglehead Video's, they show how to put the frames back on the head and how to set the top blades. The next one is the side blade settings which controls the mud flow, I hope to have it up by the weekend

Here's the link:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Columbia-Taping-Tools/136562456385955


----------



## Tim0282

And they are great videos!! Thank you for taking the time to do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

Here is Part 5 of the Anglehead video's. From your comments most of you should be interested in this one, it's on how to adjust your side blades for more or less mud. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Columbia-Taping-Tools/136562456385955


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Thank you guys SO MUCH for these videos. I have learned more in just a few minutes from them, than I have learned on my own in last 10 years.

Columbia is really the "Duck's nuts" :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282

I have sure spent a lot of time adjusting my angle heads...... wrong!!! Sure wish I had seen these videos ten years ago! I am anxious to tear into my angle head now. Rather than dreading it. And they need adjusted! Thank you, Columbia!


----------



## Mudstar

Great video's Aaron


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

You guys are very welcome, glad to see they'll come in handy. Will start next on the Taper


----------



## 2buckcanuck

don't forget to do a video on slop bucket/super taper repair :jester:
Or would that be more up red greens ally (inside canuck joke)
off to watch your new video,Columbia,keep your stick on the ice:thumbsup:

for those who don't know ;the red green show a canadian red neck that fixes every thing with duct tape


----------



## Muddauber

Thanks Aaron for posting the angle head videos.

Now you've got me in the mood to take all of my heads apart to check the frames.:thumbup:


----------



## tricounty dwall

Since we ar talking about adjusting blades. Ive ran boxes for years. But never adjusted the blades. Now ive got a new box and one side isnt cutting the edge right. Is there a certain way to do it or how much do my blades need to be out. I learned the boxes on my own so never knew the basics of setting them. I tried the side screw but it didnt help.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

tricounty dwall said:


> Since we ar talking about adjusting blades. Ive ran boxes for years. But never adjusted the blades. Now ive got a new box and one side isnt cutting the edge right. Is there a certain way to do it or how much do my blades need to be out. I learned the boxes on my own so never knew the basics of setting them. I tried the side screw but it didnt help.


If the blade is brand new it's not the blade that's your problem it's the curve of the blade. Don't raise the screws, leave them set below the blade slot as you only want your blade to be a finger nail click over the shoes. 

What you need to do is place the box "blade down as if you were running it" and "0 setting on the dial" onto a table or flat plate and check to see if there is an even arch from one end of the blade to the other. If there isn't you need to put an arch into it, you can do this by putting your thumbs on the lip of the rollface "where the door stops are" and pulling down on the blade bar with your fingers to put an arch into it. You can also take the box and run the blade on setting 0 up and down length wise on a piece of wood to put the arch into it. 

The problem you are having is probably because both edges of the blade aren't touching the wall when you're running it, this should solve that. If there is an even arch in the blade already the blade bar could be "loose in the shoes" causing the blade to float on the wall. Check to see if you can move the Blade bar on each end that it is held by the shoes, if there is movement you need to tighten your shoes up so that there is no movement. Using a set of pliers pull the upper and lower shoes together to close them onto the blade bar, don't close them too hard though because you don't want to bend the lip of the upper shoe upwards. 

I will make a Video of this and post it when it's ready. In the mean time contact me if you want to discuss it over the phone.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

tricounty dwall said:


> Since we ar talking about adjusting blades. Ive ran boxes for years. But never adjusted the blades. Now ive got a new box and one side isnt cutting the edge right. Is there a certain way to do it or how much do my blades need to be out. I learned the boxes on my own so never knew the basics of setting them. I tried the side screw but it didnt help.


Just out of curiosity is it a Columbia box?
Not that I won't help you if it isn't, I just want to know if we sent out a box that wasn't set properly as we check each tool before it is packed up.


----------



## tricounty dwall

No i wish it was .. Its a northstar hightop. ANd i hate them. I need to sell them and buy the fatboys


----------



## JustMe

tricounty dwall said:


> I tried the side screw but it didnt help.


Just a thought: I ran into this the other week with an older box the company I'm doing work for owns. One side started leaving a ridge and needed adjusting down, but the side adjusting screw didn't help. When I checked further, I saw the blade was a little short and must have moved just a touch part way through the job (the stuff we were boxing was a bit ugly to box), 'slipping' past the side adjusting screw and allowing the blade to 'push up'. I picked up a new blade that was a right length.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> If the blade is brand new it's not the blade that's your problem it's the curve of the blade. Don't raise the screws, leave them set below the blade slot as you only want your blade to be a finger nail click over the shoes.
> 
> What you need to do is place the box "blade down as if you were running it" and "0 setting on the dial" onto a table or flat plate and check to see if there is an even arch from one end of the blade to the other. If there isn't you need to put an arch into it, you can do this by putting your thumbs on the lip of the rollface "where the door stops are" and pulling down on the blade bar with your fingers to put an arch into it. You can also take the box and run the blade on setting 0 up and down length wise on a piece of wood to put the arch into it.
> 
> The problem you are having is probably because both edges of the blade aren't touching the wall when you're running it, this should solve that. If there is an even arch in the blade already the blade bar could be "loose in the shoes" causing the blade to float on the wall. Check to see if you can move the Blade bar on each end that it is held by the shoes, if there is movement you need to tighten your shoes up so that there is no movement. Using a set of pliers pull the upper and lower shoes together to close them onto the blade bar, don't close them too hard though because you don't want to bend the lip of the upper shoe upwards.
> 
> I will make a Video of this and post it when it's ready. In the mean time contact me if you want to discuss it over the phone.


Exceallant reply guys,,, I think that the curve of the blade on a box is the ONLY thing I figured out on mine own. 

So many guys get to talking about "settings" 3 or 5 or whatever. It don't mean nothing till you blade has the "arc" that it should have, and then the setting is whatever you like.


----------



## tricounty dwall

so what exactly are the side screws for then... Just to keep the blade from moving?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

tricounty dwall said:


> so what exactly are the side screws for then... Just to keep the blade from moving?


I'll take a stab at that ( I know COL will come in and set me straight, and thats fine too, thats how we learn) 

The screws keep the blade at the desired level below the blade.

To keep the blade from moving, you need to bend it before you install it. Like bend it off straight, not up and down, just off straight, so that when you install it, you have to force it into the slot.


Okay,,, commence


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

I meant to say "below the shoe",,, dern this computer, won't let me edit


----------



## 2buckcanuck

tricounty dwall said:


> so what exactly are the side screws for then... Just to keep the blade from moving?


when you put new blades in you can use some thing like a spark plug gauge(or what ever)to measure the gap between your blade and your shoe,your blades slowly wear out over time,every second house or so you should check them .so say the gap is 1 millimeter/ 0.03937 inches,you can use the adjusting screws to always keep the blades at the same gap


----------



## JustMe

tricounty dwall said:


> so what exactly are the side screws for then... Just to keep the blade from moving?


As Capt said, they push the blade down, to adjust your blade height setting. If the blade isn't down far enough (about a fingernail width below the side shoes is usually what's recommended), you can leave a ridge. When the (too short) blade moved on me, it slipped to one side of one of the adjustment screws, and was 'pushed back' when boxing, to a point higher than the side shoe, which ended up leaving a mud ridge along one side, instead of the blade feathering the mud out. This was because the box was now riding on one of the side shoes too much (although one long time taper I worked with recently liked his blade and side shoes to be the same height when put to a wall).

The screws and shoes that Capt is talking about can be seen in this schematic, labelled FA/216 for the 2 screws (one each side), and FFB/7 and FFB/7a for the shoes. Place your cursor over those numbers to get blow-ups of those parts:

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Columbia-FatBoy-Box-Parts

Page 46 of Columbia's online operating manual for tools gives instructions on how to replace and adjust a blade. The manual:

http://www.columbiatools.com/media/pdf/manual.pdf


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

JustMe said:


> As Capt said, they push the blade down, to adjust your blade height setting. If the blade isn't down far enough (about a fingernail width below the side shoes is usually what's recommended), you can leave a ridge. When the (too short) blade moved on me, it slipped to one side of one of the adjustment screws, and was 'pushed back' when boxing, to a point higher than the side shoe, which ended up leaving a mud ridge along one side, instead of the blade feathering the mud out. This was because the box was now riding on one of the side shoes too much (although one long time taper I worked with recently liked his blade and side shoes to be the same height when put to a wall).
> 
> The screws and shoes that Capt is talking about can be seen in this schematic, labelled FA/216 for the 2 screws (one each side), and FFB/7 and FFB/7a for the shoes. Place your cursor over those numbers to get blow-ups of those parts:
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Columbia-FatBoy-Box-Parts
> 
> Page 46 of Columbia's online operating manual for tools gives instructions on how to replace and adjust a blade. The manual:
> 
> http://www.columbiatools.com/media/pdf/manual.pdf


Thanks Justme, 

My fingers will rest a little easier tonight after your explanation.

In short the screws that sit underneath the blade are there to raise the blade up as it wears out so that you can get a full life from your blade by raising it each time it gets too close to the shoe (FFB-7/7A)


----------



## walltools

*Good to hear*



Tim0282 said:


> I should have said my next purchase would be a set of Columbia tools from WallTools! Just came back from looking at your sight. Kinda need to order a new PC 7800, too. I have three that are between eight and twelve years old. They aren't as dustless as they used to be... Still great sanders, though.


Thanks Tim. We look forward to serving you. Remember to use the coupon code "drywalltalk" at checkout to save on your new Columbia Taping Tools. www.walltools.com, or just give us a call 877-WAL-TOOL.


----------



## walltools

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I bought a columbis 3 1/2" anglehead (from all-wall). Used it for near three years. It started giving me a problem. I ordered parts to re-build it, it got worse. I called all-wall, they keep a record of all your transactions and do ALL they can for you. They called Columbia for me, then Columbia called me. The anglehead I had was a factory defect (all-wall told me so). Columbia payed the shipping both ways and re-built it for me AT NO COST. They then called me to make sure it was right,,, and it was two years out of warranty.
> 
> In comparison, I have a Graco Mark IV that has a defect part on it (the chrome plateing is flaking off and screwing up the pump), their response was,,, ITS OUT OF WARRANTY,WE CAN"T HELP YOU
> 
> See a differance here???
> 
> Try sending an e-mail to TT,,, HAH Once you by a TT, you are on your own.
> 
> See a differance here?
> 
> If you own ANYTHING but a columbia, you'd better buy it from all-wall or Al's taping tools, cause the manufacter don't know you.
> 
> TT won't even let all-wall fix their stuff, so if you buy a TT from all-wall, you have to send it back to all-wall, they have to send it to TT then TT sends it back to All-Wall, then they send it back to you, a month to get it fixed. Columbia fixed my anglehead and had it back to me in under a week at no exspense.
> 
> Your right,, Ames, get the F off this thread, you suck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hello Capt-sheetrock - I just wanted to let you know that Wall Tools offers in-house repair service for automatic taping tools as well. We are an authorized dealer and repair center for Columbia Taping Tools and work with them very closely. Columbia always does right by us and our customers. You mentioned that other online dealers send TapeTech back to the factory to be worked on, and that TapeTech doesn't let them do their own repairs... I just want to let you know that Wall Tools does offer complete repair solutions for TapeTech, as well as other automatic taping tool manufacturers. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## walltools

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Here is Part 5 of the Anglehead video's. From your comments most of you should be interested in this one, it's on how to adjust your side blades for more or less mud.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Columbia-Taping-Tools/136562456385955


Thanks for the videos Aaron! Much better quality than others I've seen. Excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

walltools said:


> Hello Capt-sheetrock - I just wanted to let you know that Wall Tools offers in-house repair service for automatic taping tools as well. We are an authorized dealer and repair center for Columbia Taping Tools and work with them very closely. Columbia always does right by us and our customers. You mentioned that other online dealers send TapeTech back to the factory to be worked on, and that TapeTech doesn't let them do their own repairs... I just want to let you know that Wall Tools does offer complete repair solutions for TapeTech, as well as other automatic taping tool manufacturers. Thanks for your comments.


Hi guys,,, I had to order a frame for a col anglehead,, they suggested I try you site,,,, I did try it. After about 20 minutes of going through page after page of info, I just picked up the phone and ordered it from all-wall. Done in less than 5 mins. 

I don't use E-bay, cause they won't just let me send the card info and be done about it. You may want to vist that area on your site. No doubt that you are a good company, Col recommends you, so you got to be okay in my book. However, when I can't JUST order the part, I move on. You really don't need to know the color of my grandmothers cat,,,do you????


----------



## walltools

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Hi guys,,, I had to order a frame for a col anglehead,, they suggested I try you site,,,, I did try it. After about 20 minutes of going through page after page of info, I just picked up the phone and ordered it from all-wall. Done in less than 5 mins.
> 
> I don't use E-bay, cause they won't just let me send the card info and be done about it. You may want to vist that area on your site. No doubt that you are a good company, Col recommends you, so you got to be okay in my book. However, when I can't JUST order the part, I move on. You really don't need to know the color of my grandmothers cat,,,do you????


Wall Tools does not sell on ebay. If you go to our site, http://www.walltools.com/store/, and type the keyword "frame" into our Tool Search box, you will see the Columbia Angle Head frames appear with a thumbnail photo.

We have a few sections on our site that contain Columbia Taping Tool parts:

1. Columbia Diagrams - This section contains the latest Columbia Schematic Digrams. You can print a high quality diagram, or click the individual part for a photo and information.
2. Columbia Replacement Parts - This section has all the individual Columbia parts you may need.
3. Columbia Repair Kits - This section has the various Columbia repair kits (individual parts put together and sold as kits.)
4. Columbia Sub-Assemblies - This section contains sub-assemblies used in building various commonents of Columbia Taping Tools.

You will always get genuine OEM (original equipment manufacturer) parts from Wall Tools. We do not assemble parts kits with cheap import parts. Our parts are provided by the original manufacturer and are made with quality materials, not sub-grade alloys, steel, etc. Some dealers substitute OEM parts with import parts from China. This is common knowledge in our industry. We do not do this. When Wall Tools sells you a replacement part or repair kit for your Columbia Taping Tools, you can rest assured that the part(s) are actually manufactured by Columbia Taping Tools. In the end, you may save a dollar here or there by using import parts, but we believe your tools will last longer and run better with genuine Columbia parts. By the way, I am very familiar with All-Wall. I use to be the Vice President at All-Wall. Worked with All-Wall from 1998-2008. 

Thanks for sharing your experience Capt. We are always looking for input to help us build a great company!


----------



## TheToolDr

walltools said:


> Wall Tools does not sell on ebay. If you go to our site, http://www.walltools.com/store/, and type the keyword "frame" into our Tool Search box, you will see the Columbia Angle Head frames appear with a thumbnail photo.
> 
> We have a few sections on our site that contain Columbia Taping Tool parts:
> 
> 1. Columbia Diagrams - This section contains the latest Columbia Schematic Digrams. You can print a high quality diagram, or click the individual part for a photo and information.
> 2. Columbia Replacement Parts - This section has all the individual Columbia parts you may need.
> 3. Columbia Repair Kits - This section has the various Columbia repair kits (individual parts put together and sold as kits.)
> 4. Columbia Sub-Assemblies - This section contains sub-assemblies used in building various commonents of Columbia Taping Tools.
> 
> You will always get genuine OEM (original equipment manufacturer) parts from Wall Tools. We do not assemble parts kits with cheap import parts. Our parts are provided by the original manufacturer and are made with quality materials, not sub-grade alloys, steel, etc. Some dealers substitute OEM parts with import parts from China. This is common knowledge in our industry. We do not do this. When Wall Tools sells you a replacement part or repair kit for your Columbia Taping Tools, you can rest assured that the part(s) are actually manufactured by Columbia Taping Tools. In the end, you may save a dollar here or there by using import parts, but we believe your tools will last longer and run better with genuine Columbia parts. By the way, I am very familiar with All-Wall. I use to be the Vice President at All-Wall. Worked with All-Wall from 1998-2008.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience Capt. We are always looking for input to help us build a great company!


A couple points should be clarified here- 
1) The original post had nothing to do with the authenticity of parts being offered. It commented on the relative difficulty of effectively navigating a particular website in order to purchase a part, and *THE EASE OF PURCHASING THE SAME PART FROM ALL-WALL*. 
2) There ARE NO AFTERMARKET parts for Columbia taping tools- period. All parts in question are only available directly from Columbia Taping tools.

Pick a site you like best and get your genuine Columbia parts, All-Wall or otherwise.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

walltools said:


> Wall Tools does not sell on ebay. If you go to our site, http://www.walltools.com/store/, and type the keyword "frame" into our Tool Search box, you will see the Columbia Angle Head frames appear with a thumbnail photo.
> 
> We have a few sections on our site that contain Columbia Taping Tool parts:
> 
> 1. Columbia Diagrams - This section contains the latest Columbia Schematic Digrams. You can print a high quality diagram, or click the individual part for a photo and information.
> 2. Columbia Replacement Parts - This section has all the individual Columbia parts you may need.
> 3. Columbia Repair Kits - This section has the various Columbia repair kits (individual parts put together and sold as kits.)
> 4. Columbia Sub-Assemblies - This section contains sub-assemblies used in building various commonents of Columbia Taping Tools.
> 
> You will always get genuine OEM (original equipment manufacturer) parts from Wall Tools. We do not assemble parts kits with cheap import parts. Our parts are provided by the original manufacturer and are made with quality materials, not sub-grade alloys, steel, etc. Some dealers substitute OEM parts with import parts from China. This is common knowledge in our industry. We do not do this. When Wall Tools sells you a replacement part or repair kit for your Columbia Taping Tools, you can rest assured that the part(s) are actually manufactured by Columbia Taping Tools. In the end, you may save a dollar here or there by using import parts, but we believe your tools will last longer and run better with genuine Columbia parts. By the way, I am very familiar with All-Wall. I use to be the Vice President at All-Wall. Worked with All-Wall from 1998-2008.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience Capt. We are always looking for input to help us build a great company!


Brandon, thanks for the post. I have spoken to you several times when you were at all-wall.

I wasn't saying anything about your site other than the fact that when I clicked "check-out" I had go through three pages to fill out (wasn't done) when I said, screw this, I'll pick up the phone. Thats why I used the E-bay example.

When I order something, I expect when I click "check-out" that I have one page where I give the address and the money info.

I know that I'm an old fart and computer illeterate, but if I can't navigate your site, I will go elsewhere. 

Thats all I was saying


----------



## Mudstar

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Brandon, thanks for the post. I have spoken to you several times when you were at all-wall.
> 
> I wasn't saying anything about your site other than the fact that when I clicked "check-out" I had go through three pages to fill out (wasn't done) when I said, screw this, I'll pick up the phone. Thats why I used the E-bay example.
> 
> When I order something, I expect when I click "check-out" that I have one page where I give the address and the money info.
> 
> I know that I'm an old fart and computer illeterate, but if I can't navigate your site, I will go elsewhere.
> 
> Thats all I was saying



I'm with the Capt. on this one.............

I also find it more convenient to call and ask for what I want and its 100% safer then sending personal info over unsecured internet connections even if you think it is. its not 

:thumbsup:


----------



## walltools

Mudstar said:


> I'm with the Capt. on this one.............
> 
> I also find it more convenient to call and ask for what I want and its 100% safer then sending personal info over unsecured internet connections even if you think it is. its not
> 
> :thumbsup:


We would love to take your call and are happy to place your order by telephone. Our website has only been up since May of this year and we still have many features slated for version 2.0. We are excited to be here to help support this community. Your feedback goes along way with us. 

We look forward to taking your calls, and thank you for using Wall Tools.

*877-WAL-TOOL 
*(877-925-8665)

We are open from 8am to 5pm (Pacific) Monday through Friday.


*Here's a telephone contest to reward you for calling Wall Tools:*

Receive free Wall Points for calling Wall Tools and setting up an free account by telephone. Our customer service team will do all the work and reward you with free Wall Points that you can use to purchase products, or discount purchases at WallTools.com, OR BY TELEPHONE (877-925-8665.)

*Call Us to receive free Wall Points:*

5 Wall Points just for setting up an account
Receive an additional 300 Wall Points for being the first caller
Receive an additional 200 Wall Points for being the second caller
Receive an additional 100 Wall Points for being the third caller
Receive double-Wall Points for every dollar you spend
*Plus, save 10% on your order with Coupon Code: drywalltalk10*

Give us a call anytime. We look forward to speaking with you!

Thank you.


----------



## JustMe

Aaron,

About the latest comment in the New section of Columbia's website: _We would like to make note of misprinted information regarding our CREXT, AHEXT and NSEXT. These handles are labeled as 3'- 6' lengths. THEY ARE ACTUALLY 3' - 5' EXTENDABLES. _

I bought a CREXT and AHEXT because they were advertised as going to 6' (I'd never seen/paid attention to any before, but figured that if they said Columbia on them, they'd be good enough for me). Any chance on getting a refund for the lost footage? &/or a discount on something like a 6' bent box handle? Just floating some thoughts out there. :balloon: 

------


And for not letting me know a couple months ago on your site about the new Hydra Reach handle coming out before I bought an older version, tell me I'm not missing much. :tank:

------

Anyway, what I really wanted to say was: About your site's home page, where it now says _After 30 years, we are making some darn fine __taping tools__. _I was wondering what kind of tools you were making in the 1st 30 years - :chinese: ? (Just thought I'd point that wording out to you, in case you might want to consider a couple changes to it.) 

------ 

And: :happybday:

It was my 30th birthday when I gave up drinking. That was one UGly hangover.

------


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

JustMe said:


> Aaron,
> 
> About the latest comment in the New section of Columbia's website: _We would like to make note of misprinted information regarding our CREXT, AHEXT and NSEXT. These handles are labeled as 3'- 6' lengths. THEY ARE ACTUALLY 3' - 5' EXTENDABLES. _
> 
> I bought a CREXT and AHEXT because they were advertised as going to 6' (I'd never seen/paid attention to any before, but figured that if they said Columbia on them, they'd be good enough for me). Any chance on getting a refund for the lost footage? &/or a discount on something like a 6' bent box handle? Just floating some thoughts out there. :balloon:
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> And for not letting me know a couple months ago on your site about the new Hydra Reach handle coming out before I bought an older version, tell me I'm not missing much. :tank:
> 
> ------
> 
> Anyway, what I really wanted to say was: About your site's home page, where it now says _After 30 years, we are making some darn fine __taping tools__. _I was wondering what kind of tools you were making in the 1st 30 years - :chinese: ? (Just thought I'd point that wording out to you, in case you might want to consider a couple changes to it.)
> 
> ------
> 
> And: :happybday:
> 
> It was my 30th birthday when I gave up drinking. That was one UGly hangover.
> 
> ------


 Ya know, Col is from Canada, so they do have a bit of a problem splaining things in English(red-neck).

You have a point about the handle, can't argue there,,,,

But about the "last 30 years" thing,,,,, they WERE making em as good as the rest,,, NOW they are making them better !!!!

Just My Humble Opinion


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Ya know, Col is from Canada, so they do have a bit of a problem splaining things in English(red-neck).
> 
> You have a point about the handle, can't argue there,,,,
> 
> But about the "last 30 years" thing,,,,, they WERE making em as good as the rest,,, NOW they are making them better !!!!
> 
> Just My Humble Opinion


you don't want Columbia to talk red neck,we call that FRENCH
can we interest you in buying a province (Quebec):jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

2buckcanuck said:


> you don't want Columbia to talk red neck,we call that FRENCH
> can we interest you in buying a province (Quebec):jester:


 Sure,,, If your willing to take "Obama dollars",,,:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Ya know, Col is from Canada, so they do have a bit of a problem splaining things in English(red-neck).
> 
> You have a point about the handle, can't argue there,,,,
> 
> But about the "last 30 years" thing,,,,, they WERE making em as good as the rest,,, NOW they are making them better !!!!
> 
> Just My Humble Opinion


They SAy they're from Canada. Maybe they actually do come from the land of Engrish(?) But I'll believe.

As for making them better, I haven't seen all that's out there yet. But from what I have seen so far, which has included the top brands, I'd say I'm happy having Columbia as being just about all my automatic tools.


----------



## JustMe

JustMe said:


> As for making them better, I haven't seen all that's out there yet. But from what I have seen so far, which has included the top brands, I'd say I'm happy having Columbia as being just about all my automatic tools.


Now I ask you, isn't that honest plug worth a handle or 2? :yes:


----------



## JustMe

Btw, Aaron:

The reason why I didn't know the handles didn't go to 6' was I ordered them online.

In hindsight, though, I should've questioned how it was that handles with bent shaft ends could collapse down to 3', and then extend to 6'. Seems to defy laws of nature.

I see the longer versions are still being advertised as going from 4' to 8'. Eg. From AllWall's site: _Adjusts from 4' to 8' feet _
Bur then they do say in another spot _58"-102"'_


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

JustMe said:


> Aaron,
> 
> About the latest comment in the New section of Columbia's website: _We would like to make note of misprinted information regarding our CREXT, AHEXT and NSEXT. These handles are labeled as 3'- 6' lengths. THEY ARE ACTUALLY 3' - 5' EXTENDABLES. _
> 
> I bought a CREXT and AHEXT because they were advertised as going to 6' (I'd never seen/paid attention to any before, but figured that if they said Columbia on them, they'd be good enough for me). Any chance on getting a refund for the lost footage? &/or a discount on something like a 6' bent box handle? Just floating some thoughts out there. :balloon:
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> And for not letting me know a couple months ago on your site about the new Hydra Reach handle coming out before I bought an older version, tell me I'm not missing much. :tank:
> 
> ------
> 
> Anyway, what I really wanted to say was: About your site's home page, where it now says _After 30 years, we are making some darn fine __taping tools__. _I was wondering what kind of tools you were making in the 1st 30 years - :chinese: ? (Just thought I'd point that wording out to you, in case you might want to consider a couple changes to it.)
> 
> ------
> 
> And: :happybday:
> 
> It was my 30th birthday when I gave up drinking. That was one UGly hangover.
> 
> ------


Thank you,

We are in the process of updating our website right now so I will look into that. What we meant by after 30 years was all we've learned in our 30 years experience we've put into the tools and year after year they improve from the new things we learn. So we are not putting down the tools we've made in the past only stating that we are always improving, no different than any other good manufacturer.

As for your Hydra Reach I posted the statement that we were switching to the 180 grip style as early as I could September 3rd on our Facebook site, sorry I didn't post it on the what's new part of our site but we just decided to produce it a month and a half ago. The only difference is the head is a 180 grip head rather than the brake style head. As for the misprint on the handle lengths I apologize for what you have gone through and will contact you to see how we can solve your problem.


----------



## JustMe

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> As for the misprint on the handle lengths I apologize for what you have gone through and will contact you to see how we can solve your problem.


1st time in a long time that whining has got me some worthwhile results.  Much thanks, Aaron. I appreciate it.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

I am going to get back to work on the repair videos soon, haven't had much time lately.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

Posted the first Taper repair video earlier today, check it out.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

twelve minutes and 23 seconds to rip a bazooka apart. I wonder if your next video is going to be 24 minutes and 46 seconds long to put it back together.

you guys rock:thumbup:

by the way,I always screw up the plastic bearings on the fly wheel thingy, can you film that part in slow mo when you do it:whistling2:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

Posted Taper videos 2 and 3
http://www.facebook.com/ColumbiaTapingTools


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I finally got a chance to watch your vids, I got the urge to tear apart my Godzookie now
Now I see why I screw up my head bushings
the trick for the plunger (expanding it) so simple but important
Maybe I missed it, but what type grease you using.
I seem to go through clutch springs every six months or so, is that normal, mines a TT.
do you sell tune up kits too, if not it may be a idea. Put all the parts you need in one packet


----------



## saskataper

*Columbia pump question*

Hey tech support.
Can you tell me if your pumps fit the 18L pails we have in canada.
I just bought a tapetech and I have to notch out my pails about 3/4" so it will fit. I am thinking of trying to sell it and the taper that doesn't work so hot and buying columbia.


----------



## raven

Smart choice. Bought a columbia taping set I'm very happy with it the pump is the smoothest.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

saskataper said:


> Hey tech support.
> Can you tell me if your pumps fit the 18L pails we have in canada.
> I just bought a tapetech and I have to notch out my pails about 3/4" so it will fit. I am thinking of trying to sell it and the taper that doesn't work so hot and buying columbia.


We have a pump called the Canadian Pump which is longer to fit the Canadian buckets, you can request it at any dealer. It comes in regular mud pump and hot mud pump.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

2buckcanuck said:


> I finally got a chance to watch your vids, I got the urge to tear apart my Godzookie now
> Now I see why I screw up my head bushings
> the trick for the plunger (expanding it) so simple but important
> Maybe I missed it, but what type grease you using.
> I seem to go through clutch springs every six months or so, is that normal, mines a TT.
> do you sell tune up kits too, if not it may be a idea. Put all the parts you need in one packet


We do sell tune up kits, you can order them through your local Columbia dealer.
don't know why your spring wears so fast, try putting a bend in it.


----------



## moore

hot mud pump?? I'm getting interested :yes:


----------



## VANMAN

Cheers lads for the vids! Watched the angle head vid last night then went out and took apart my 4 inch angle heads(2 of them) and made 1 back up as 1 has a broken blade and kept fallin apart. Long story made short took it 2 work today and its working like a dream,they have been sitting in my garage for years as they were crap but now working like they should!! Cheeers lads....


----------



## JustMe

Aaron,

Your website says this in an April 14, 2010 entry in the What's New section: 'Newly designed wheeled Angle Heads in 3" & 3.5" size'.

I've seen the 3" advertised, but not the 3.5". Is the 3.5 available, or was it an entry error on your website?


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

Thanks for the heads up Justme. We were making a 3 and 3.5" wheeled and ran into a hole location problem on the 3.5" wheeled and just went with the 3". We are going to make the 3.5" wheeled in the future but have to fix the problem first. I will be sure to post on the what's new the issue.


----------



## gazman

*THANK YOU COLUMBIA.*
I bought a 2nd hand 3.5inch northstar angle head a few years ago and could never get it to run right. After watching your how to vids I cranked out the tools and now it runs like a dream.
*THANK YOU*


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

gazman said:


> *THANK YOU COLUMBIA.*
> I bought a 2nd hand 3.5inch northstar angle head a few years ago and could never get it to run right. After watching your how to vids I cranked out the tools and now it runs like a dream.
> *THANK YOU*


Great to hear we could help you out:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

Me too! I had been adjusting my angleheads to how I thought they should be...wrong!!! Thanks columbia, you've been a huge help :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

I replaced my Can-am corner roller recently with a Columbia roller (with the split wheels) ....Absolutely brilliant, I know my Can-am had worn out but from new it was giving me grief with the corners, I just put it down to anglehead problems, so anyone out there not happy with their corner taping, have a second look at the roller and not just the head.
Thanks Columbia, great tool :thumbsup:.
I just re read my last 2 posts....I wasn't supposed to sound like an arse licker


----------



## Captain Drywall

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Here's the link,
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Columbia-Taping-Tools/136562456385955


thanks for the shameless pitch.


----------



## Mudshark

*a video for boxes*

Columbia you have some great videos on repairing tapers and angle heads on your facebook page. What about another video for changing blades and skids on the boxes?

Just a thought?


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

I will do one for boxes one of these days Mudshark, I just have to find the time to do it. It should be within this year though.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> *THANK YOU COLUMBIA.*
> I bought a 2nd hand 3.5inch northstar angle head a few years ago and could never get it to run right. After watching your how to vids I cranked out the tools and now it runs like a dream.
> *THANK YOU*


 your lucky your used one does work, some people drop em and that is the end of em, like I dropped my 16 trowel today of the Sky-Lift


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

I've just added Skype to the tech support line of Columbia, the contact name is columbiatechsupport. If you have a question that you just can't explain over the phone or e-mail we can now discuss and solve it over video.


----------



## Tim0282

Great idea, Aaron!


----------



## bmitch

pin hole 3\4" up from head of tube.i put a flathead screw in the hole and taped it with tuck tape temp.i don't have time to fix it right away.looking at it,i'm hopeing to shorten the tube.is there any reason for me to reconsider doing this,or is there some other method of repair?


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

b said:


> pin hole 3\4" up from head of tube.i put a flathead screw in the hole and taped it with tuck tape temp.i don't have time to fix it right away.looking at it,i'm hopeing to shorten the tube.is there any reason for me to reconsider doing this,or is there some other method of repair?


Your best bet is to flip your tube rather than shorten it. All you have to do is mark your 5 taper straps that are strapped to the body, then take the head off and reverse the configuration of the body then put the head back on what was the bottom end. This will save you from shortening it and you won't notice the hole at the bottom because the plunger will not go past it. I make it sound simple but you can do it, the taper video can help.


----------



## Muddauber

b said:


> pin hole 3\4" up from head of tube.i put a flathead screw in the hole and taped it with tuck tape temp.i don't have time to fix it right away.looking at it,i'm hopeing to shorten the tube.is there any reason for me to reconsider doing this,or is there some other method of repair?


 
I had the same problem. It was an easy fix. I just mixed a dab of marine epoxy and rubbed it in the hole. Problem solved!:yes:


----------



## JustMe

Some What's New entries on Columbia's website that I didn't know about, including an over 80" extendable box handle that I haven't seen advertised by suppliers yet: http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/whats-new.php


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

JustMe said:


> Some What's New entries on Columbia's website that I didn't know about, including an over 80" extendable box handle that I haven't seen advertised by suppliers yet: http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/whats-new.php


I didn't know either. Found it on their FB page 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.235762283132638.52934.136562456385955&type=1

:thumbup:

edit: I was hoping my link above would go direct to their post about the handle. I didn't. If you go back on their FB page it was shown in Aug. '11


----------



## JustMe

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> I didn't know either.


Columbia seems a little funny like that. I go into a Columbia dealer in our area and mention something(s) that's been out for a bit that I came across on Columbia's website or Facebook page, and they don't know anything about it. That's got to affect the new product sales curve some.


----------



## JustMe

Btw, Craig:

Maybe you or Aaron could take a look at a pic over at ContractorTalk - about a bit of a bazooka problem some of us have been trying to help a guy with - and see what you might think could be a diy fix for him? I'm going as What If over there: http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/automatic-tools-they-worth-110740/index3/#post1412351


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

JustMe said:


> Columbia seems a little funny like that. I go into a Columbia dealer in our area and mention something(s) that's been out for a bit that I came across on Columbia's website or Facebook page, and they don't know anything about it. That's got to affect the new product sales curve some.


I just placed an order with them on Fri, but the only new item I got was their "closet monster" coming. Hopefully sales of my in stock standard items sell soon and I can pick up the new taper, mini taper, new box handles and extendable corner tool handles. :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> I just placed an order with them on Fri, but the only new item I got was their "closet monster" coming. Hopefully sales of my in stock standard items sell soon and I can pick up the new taper, mini taper, new box handles and extendable corner tool handles. :thumbup:


That's what kind of depresses me about Columbia. I buy some things of theirs that are good, then they come out with items that are even better. 

Btw: Did you catch my post I made on here a couple minutes before you posted your last one?


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

JustMe said:


> That's what kind of depresses me about Columbia. I buy some things of theirs that are good, then they come out with items that are even better.
> 
> Btw: Did you catch my post I made on here a couple minutes before you posted your last one?


Yes, Thank you! I just signed up over there and made a post in that thread. Appreciate the heads up!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Yes, Thank you! I just signed up over there and made a post in that thread. Appreciate the heads up!


Thanks for the help over on CT craig.
Im new to DWT. There's so many different thread and forums over here I get lost. CT only has one drywall section. lol. Easy for me to find stuff.
But Im slowly getting used to this.
I messaged you back on CT. Any idea what parts would cost?
Or how much you'd charge me to fix it? Or would you just suggest fixing it myself?


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

PrecisionTaping said:


> Thanks for the help over on CT craig.
> Im new to DWT. There's so many different thread and forums over here I get lost. CT only has one drywall section. lol. Easy for me to find stuff.
> But Im slowly getting used to this.
> I messaged you back on CT. Any idea what parts would cost?
> Or how much you'd charge me to fix it? Or would you just suggest fixing it myself?


I responded back over "there". You can do it yourself easy.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> I responded back over "there". You can do it yourself easy.


Haha! Ya were playing tag.
I left you my phone number over on the other side.
If you wanna give me a call tomorrow and i'll buy those parts from ya.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Ya were playing tag.
> I left you my phone number over on the other side.
> If you wanna give me a call tomorrow and i'll buy those parts from ya.


:thumbup1:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

We've updated our website, now you can view our repair videos and new products. We still have some minor edits and photos to add but you should find it much easier to browse and get information.
www.columbiatools.com


----------



## Mudshark

Good stuff Aaron. 

Now those guys that were afraid to go on facebook can find your videos a lot easier.


----------



## JustMe

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> We've updated our website, now you can view our repair videos and new products. We still have some minor edits and photos to add but you should find it much easier to browse and get information.
> www.columbiatools.com



Taking a spin around the link:

_*Since 1979 - Thirty year single ownership and focus
*Unlike our competitors, our company has not sold out, filed bankruptcy, or been purchased multiple times._

_*North American versus Chinese manufacturing
*Sure, the Chinese can make a tool look pretty good. But looks aren’t as important as commercial grade quality. Underneath the polish and anodizing Chinese raw materials are still being used. Cheaper materials lead to cheap products - products that do not stand up to commercial punishment and abuse. Columbia uses the finest in commercial grade United States steels, rubbers, plastics, and aluminum to ensure durability and longevity over time. Nobody beats our quality. It’s done right - the Columbia way._

_*You can’t beat us in our house
*We tool up, fabricate, design, engineer and assemble our tools in-house. This leads to the best understanding of the tools and the ability to bring leading innovations to market faster and most cost effective. Columbia is not a sales agency per-say, or a marketing company that is telling you what you want to hear. We make our products with pride using the finest computerized maching centers in the world. It all happens here, in-house, in America._

_*Pioneering the five year warranty, then making it to the next level
*Columbia was the first company to offer a five year warranty on our line of Automatic Taping Tools. We have noticed that a couple competitors have jumped on the “warranty band wagon” as a result. The difference between our five year warranty and theirs is... us. The fact that we are the only company in the world that does everything in-house from start to finish puts us on entirely different level. We aren’t going to argue with you when you have a problem. We aren’t going to refer you to our fine print. Columbia will support you and your tools with an unpresidented level of customer service no matter what the issue. We invented the five year warranty and plan to back it._

:notworthy:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Thats exactly what I've been trying to tell anyone!!
That entire script up there!
Columbia kicks ass! Hands down, best company!
People can debate about which products are better, but over all!
Columbia is the best company! If not for their products, its for every other aspect. Warranty! Technical Support! Loyalty! Videos!
They have everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> Taking a spin around the link:
> 
> _*Since 1979 - Thirty year single ownership and focus*_
> _Unlike our competitors, our company has not sold out, filed bankruptcy, or been purchased multiple times._
> 
> _*North American versus Chinese manufacturing*_
> _Sure, the Chinese can make a tool look pretty good. But looks aren’t as important as commercial grade quality. Underneath the polish and anodizing Chinese raw materials are still being used. Cheaper materials lead to cheap products - products that do not stand up to commercial punishment and abuse. Columbia uses the finest in commercial grade United States steels, rubbers, plastics, and aluminum to ensure durability and longevity over time. Nobody beats our quality. It’s done right - the Columbia way._
> 
> _*You can’t beat us in our house*_
> _We tool up, fabricate, design, engineer and assemble our tools in-house. This leads to the best understanding of the tools and the ability to bring leading innovations to market faster and most cost effective. Columbia is not a sales agency per-say, or a marketing company that is telling you what you want to hear. We make our products with pride using the finest computerized maching centers in the world. It all happens here, in-house, in America._
> 
> _*Pioneering the five year warranty, then making it to the next level*_
> _Columbia was the first company to offer a five year warranty on our line of Automatic Taping Tools. We have noticed that a couple competitors have jumped on the “warranty band wagon” as a result. The difference between our five year warranty and theirs is... us. The fact that we are the only company in the world that does everything in-house from start to finish puts us on entirely different level. We aren’t going to argue with you when you have a problem. We aren’t going to refer you to our fine print. Columbia will support you and your tools with an unpresidented level of customer service no matter what the issue. We invented the five year warranty and plan to back it._
> 
> :notworthy:


Yea and they do,I got my new frames for my 3.5 finisher last week:thumbup: And i bought it about 10 years ago!!! Now thats what u call service:thumbsup:


----------

